# would that I could



## A-Riv

How would you translate "would that I could" in Spanish? As in: "I thought you'd quit smoking?" "Would that I could." Thank you!


----------



## blasita

A-Riv said:


> How would you translate "would that I could" in Spanish? As in: "I thought you'd quit smoking?" "Would that I could." Thank you!



Welcome to the forums, A-Riv.

Does it mean something like "I wish I could/If only I could"? Could you please try yourself first?

Un saludo.


----------



## obz

A-Riv said:


> How would you translate "would that I could" in Spanish? As in: "I thought you'd quit smoking?" "Would that I could." Thank you!



I take "Would that I could" to mean"I would if I could", so as far as the "shortest" way after someone asks you 

_"Creía que habías dejado de fumar.."_

Would be

_"Lo haría si pudiera"._


----------



## blasita

obz said:


> I take "Would that I could" to mean"I would if I could", so as far as the "shortest" way after someone asks you
> 
> _"Creía que habías dejado de fumar.."_
> 
> Would be
> 
> _"Lo haría si pudiera"._



Thanks, Obz.  So, it can´t mean "I wish/If I only", can it?


----------



## ribran

Blasita,

You're right, but this is a literary construction that I have never heard a sober native English speaker use. It sounds silly in all but the most formal writing.


----------



## obz

Para mi, no es estándar, pero puede formar algo en uso común del inglés que él habla...  es lo que deduzco de lo que ha preguntado, por contexto y tal,... advertencias y todo. 

Sería muy útil que extrapolara lo que quiere decir, pero tengo el presentimiento de que estoy en lo cierto.



blasita said:


> Thanks, Obz.  So, it doesn´t mean "I wish/If I only", does it?



P.D. acuérdate que la tilde española *´* no es apostrofe inglés* '*. Para formar contracciones en inglés, encontrarás el apostrofe inglés en la misma tecla que la marca de interrogación (?).
*Doesn´t* no equivale* doesn't*


----------



## blasita

ribran said:


> Blasita,
> 
> You're right, but this is a literary construction that I have never heard a sober native English speaker use.



Thank you for your reply, Ribran.

Saludos.

PS And thanks, Obz.

Edit: Could you please tell us exactly what you mean here, A-Riv?


----------



## ribran

Actually, I've always considered it very formal.



> —often used without a subject and with that in a past or conditional construction <would that I had heeded your advice>


 http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/would


----------



## A-Riv

Hola, Blasita. I meant it just as Obz stated, "I would if I could."

¡Chasgracias, Obz!

And, yes, Ribran, it is literary. And somewhat archaic, no?

Gracias y saludos a todos. =)


----------



## blasita

obz said:


> P.D. acuérdate que la tilde española *´* no es apostrofe inglés* '*. Para formar contracciones en inglés, encontrarás el apostrofe inglés en la misma tecla que la marca de interrogación (?).
> *Doesn´t* no equivale* doesn't*



Lo sé, lo sé, muchas gracias, Obz. Me disculpo, pero mi ordenador tiene algunas teclas estropeadas (he asignado "?" a otra tecla); estoy intentando hacer algo al respecto. La tecnología no es mi fuerte. (Por cierto, se dice "apóstrof*o*" en español.)



A-Riv said:


> Hola, Blasita. I meant it just as Obz stated, "I would if I could."
> 
> ¡Chasgracias, Obz!
> 
> And, yes, Ribran, it is literary. And somewhat archaic, no?
> 
> Gracias y saludos a todos. =)



Gracias a ti. Pero como que, lo siento, no me queda claro si en algún contexto (me ha parecido que Ribran decía que podía ser así) sería posible que significara algo como "I wish I could".

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ribran

> (1) : strongly desire : wish <I would I were young again> —often used without a subject and with that in a past or conditional construction <would that I had heeded your advice> (2) —used in auxiliary function with rather or sooner to express preference <he would sooner die than face them>





> 7 [with clause] literary expressing a wish or regret:
> would that he had lived to finish it



Literary and archaic it most certainly is.


----------



## obz

blasita said:


> (Por cierto, se dice "apóstrof*o*" en español.).



En las palabras famosas de _Homer J. Simpson_... "¡Doh!"


----------



## obz

blasita said:


> Gracias a ti. Pero como que, lo siento, no me queda claro si en algún contexto (me ha parecido que Ribran decía que podía ser así) sería posible que significara algo como "I wish I could".
> .




Puede significar esto, es que para mi, carecen de diferencia el "I wish I could" y el "I would if I could". Transmiten la misma idea de hipótesis en un mundo irreal, o sea un deseo de poder hacer algo que no es (perceptiblemente) posible.

Hay diferencias en sintaxis, y uso, claro que sí. Pero al fin y al cabo dicen esencialmente lo mismo.


----------



## blasita

obz said:


> Puede significar esto, es que para mí, carecen de diferencia el "I wish I could" y el "I would if I could". Transmiten la misma idea de hipótesis en un mundo irreal, o sea un deseo de poder hacer algo que no es (perceptiblemente) posible.
> 
> Hay diferencias en sintaxis, y uso, claro que sí. Pero al fin y al cabo dicen esencialmente lo mismo.



Ya veo. Gracias, Obz.


----------



## sound shift

ribran said:


> Blasita,
> 
> You're right, but this is a literary construction that I have never heard a sober native English speaker use. It sounds silly in all but the most formal writing.


Then you'll have to consider me silly  because I have been known to use this type of construction ("Would that I could", "Would that it were so", etc) and in a sober state at that! I don't use it very often but I find it useful: Because it is a bit stilted, it can be employed for humorous effect to emphasise just how useless we are at the thing in question.


----------



## A-Riv

sound shift said:


> Then you'll have to consider me silly  because I have been known to use this type of construction ("Would that I could", "Would that it were so", etc) and in a sober state at that! I don't use it very often but I find it useful: Because it is a bit stilted, it can be employed for humorous effect to emphasise just how useless we are at the thing in question.



I've used it a few times, too. At the time I mainly wanted to convey  near-helplessness.


----------



## sound shift

A-Riv said:


> I've used it a few times, too. At the time I mainly wanted to convey  near-helplessness.


 Bueno, volviendo al tema .... Creo que "Would that I could" se podría traducir por "Ojalá pudiera".


----------



## A-Riv

sound shift said:


> Bueno, volviendo al tema .... Creo que "Would that I could" se podría traducir por "Ojalá pudiera".



¡Jaja!

En aquel contexto, a mí me parece que la frase es algo más impersonal, ¿no? Se puede usar también en otro contexto, por ejemplo, ¿"If it were possible"?

Chasgracias, sound shift.


----------



## Masood

I guess it's difficult to translate unless one can find an equally old-fashioned Spanish expression.

In modern Spanish, could it be "_¡Eso quisiera yo!_"?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Masood said:


> I guess it's difficult to translate unless one can find an equally old-fashioned Spanish expression.
> In modern Spanish, could it be "_¡Eso quisiera yo!_"?


 
And better _¡Más quisiera (yo)!_


----------



## ribran

I'm surrounded by drunken clowns!


----------



## obz

ribran said:


> I'm surrounded by drunken clowns!



Is it Friday already?

Honestly, I have no issue with the phrase, and I understand it perfectly, it's just non-standard for my vocabulary.

I think_ "Ojala pudiera"_ or _"lo haría si pudiera"_ both serve fine as translations.


----------



## ribran

obz said:


> Is it Friday already?



Would that it were.


----------



## donbill

aldonzalorenzo said:


> And better _¡Más quisiera (yo)!_



Would that I had read this post when I was a teenager! 

Mi primer instructor de español, un gringo bien intencionado, siempre nos  decía que '¡Ojalá' siginificaba 'would that...'. No teníamos la menor idea de lo que significaba 'would that...' y supongo que tardamos más de lo que deberíamos haber tardado en comprender 'Ojalá'.

Me suena muy, pero muy formal la expresón.  La utilizo cuando quiero aparentar ser inteligente. (Hasta el momento no me ha ayudado mucho. )

Saludos


----------



## sound shift

ribran said:


> Would that it were.


 Would that I had thought of that.


----------



## ribran

I suppose he was reluctant to encourage his students to use that shibboleth _hopefully_.


----------



## obz

Yet in your wise teenage sobriety you brazenly use "shibboleth"??


----------



## Masood

donbill said:


> supongo que tardamos más de lo que deberíamos haber tardado en comprender 'Ojalá'.


I heard/read/saw somewhere (can't remember where) that _ojalá _was derived from the Arabic exclamation _Ya Allah! _(Oh, God). I suppose they were asking for God's help with whatever it was that they wanted.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

donbill said:


> Would that I had read this post when I was a teenager!
> Me suena muy, pero muy, formal la expresión. La utilizo cuando quiero aparentar ser inteligente. (Hasta el momento no me ha ayudado mucho. )


Would that I could (aparentar ser inteligente): yo ni eso...
¡Saludos, donbill!

PS: brazenly? shibboleth? You have another vocabulary, unknown to me


----------



## donbill

Masood said:


> I heard/read/saw somewhere (can't remember where) that _ojalá _was derived from the Arabic exclamation _Ya Allah! _(Oh, God). I suppose they were asking for God's help with whatever it was that they wanted.



*ojalá**.*
 (Del ár. hisp. _law šá lláh_, si Dios quiere).


* 1.     * interj. Denota vivo deseo de que suceda algo.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## donbill

¡Quién supiera desentrañar la misteriosa expresión 'would that'!


----------



## Masood

donbill said:


> *ojalá**.*
> (Del ár. hisp. _law šá lláh_, si Dios quiere).
> 
> 
> * 1.     * interj. Denota vivo deseo de que suceda algo.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Ah, thanks for that.


----------



## blasita

Masood said:


> Ah, thanks for that.



Yes, that´s why my suggestion and then question about the exact meaning/nuance of the English phrase, because I actually was thinking of "ojalá" (a bit stronger for me than "lo haría si").

Saludos.


----------



## JuanPy

Ya sé que estoy atrasado un poquito más de 10 años, pero me gustaría agregar como posible traducción "ya quisiera", frase que al menos en Paraguay es muy utilizada como respuesta a algo que se sabe no va a pasar.

En el ejemplo planteado al comienzo:
- Yo creí que ibas a dejar de fumar.
- Ya quisiera.

Que tiene aproximadamente el mismo sentido que la propuesta de aldonzalorenzo:


aldonzalorenzo said:


> And better _¡Más quisiera (yo)!_



También se usa mucho en conversaciones vía mensaje de texto "Jacky Siera", obviamente en contextos absolutamente informales:

- ¿Y? ¿No que ibas a dejar el vicio?
- Jacky.
- ¿Qué?
- Jacky Siera.





A-Riv said:


> I've used it a few times, too. At the time I mainly wanted to convey  near-helplessness.


La otra posibilidad que me parece comunica una sensación de impotencia mayor que "ya quisiera" es "quién pudiera". Que por supuesto es muy similar a la propuesta de sound shift:


sound shift said:


> Bueno, volviendo al tema .... Creo que "Would that I could" se podría traducir por "Ojalá pudiera".


----------



## Forero

¿Puede decírselo así:

_¡Quién pudiera hacerlo!_

?


----------



## DAlvarez

*I would if I could *= lo haría si pudiera | ojalá pudiera/pudiese | quién pudiera | no será por ganas


----------

